# Spandex!



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Me and Sheba are ready to go to our horse show tomorrow! Plan to come home with a few red ribbons (That is first in Canada for all you guys in the U.S.)
Incase not all of you are horse showing people this is what you put on your horse to keep him clean after you bath him, it is literally spandex for horses lol.
Wish me luck! Going to another long day, today. Got braces, bathed my horse, cleaned my tack, and did all kinds of other things to get ready for the show. My mouth aches, I am on a only soup diet for a few days. And tomorrow is a big day, horse show here I come! Just thought I would share this because I think they look just so darn cute in spandex! Lol.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

at first I was all -head tilt- huh? Another spam? then I clicked to report it and "SQUEE!" I always get a giggle out of those things. I don't remember what that one big brand here is called, but it's funny.

GOOD LUCK! Win all the ribbons!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol she looks so funny XD. I have to ask... I'm sorry. But how does she go to the bathroom?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

if it's anything like a regular blanket, the back is open.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah like Skewillow said, the back is open, so don't worry she can still do her buissness. Thanks for the good luck wishes!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh lol. It's hard to see in the pic!


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Ha! I remember those days of washing horses. Now, unless they have a poop stain on em or have rolled in mud its a quick rub down with watered down washcloth on the way into the ring. My mom grew up showing, and I grew up showing, and there comes a point and time (unless you're a trainer and you get paid to do it) where you're just too darn lazy to do it the "right" way. It's probably those decades of having 20+ horses on a string.  It's funny because we always look at the blankets and slinkys before shows and say, "Should we take those with.... nah". 

Anyway, hope you got those reds. What did you show in?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I showed in English pleasure, western pleasure, English equitation, western equitation, halter, and showmanship. We won our English pleasure class! And placed in all our others. It was a fun day!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

